# HP C7250 Ink Jet settings issue



## WyrdRaja (Jan 1, 2009)

Greetings,
The 'paper type' setting on my C7250 won't allow me to access the ink jet paper settings on the pop-up. All other paper settings are accessible however, the aforementioned - while listed- isn't. I know I can use the HP matte paper function, but, I'm trying to use InkPress Duo Matte 80 photopaper for a client's order and am under the belief (?) the ink jet setting may provide a better product.

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Chances are that you have selected some other setting some where that the printers can't be done on the inkjet paper. You'll have to play around with other settings, like paper size and print quality to see if it allows you to select the paper type you seek. Otherwise, you will have to ask HP.


----------

